# Offset Detailing Essex, Ferrari 308 GTB: Auto Finesse Tough Coat & Illusion



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

I was asked by the owner of this Ferrari 308 GTB (1977 model with single stage paint) to see what I could do. He has owned this car since 1986 and has done just over 35,000 miles in that time. A great original example.

The car is driven rarely and in dry weather only. Upon arrival at his home the car looked in fair condition, the odd little bubble here and there but as the paint is so old I thought it wasn't that bad to be honest. It was agreed that a paint enhancement detail was to be carried out, but I had such a blast working on this car it turned pretty much into a correction!

Some parts of the paintwork were faded, swirl marks all over and some heavy scratches here and there.

After a delicate wash down, the 308 was clayed with Meguiar's and some homemade lube. Not alot of dirt was removed, and with the paint as smooth as glass it was time to mask up and assess the paint situation.

The results of claying.









Masked up here's the sort of defects I had to remove. The Rupes system was used to correct the single stage paint. This was pretty much the same all round the Ferrari.
































































Faded rear panel.









A 50/50 of the offside front wing. The Rosso Red paint was quite hard to shoot.










Here's some after shots of the correction using the Rupes system.



















Roof corrected.









Passenger side corrected.









Rear quarter corrected.


















Offside rear quarter after cut.









Bonnet after correction









Front offside wing corrected with Rupes.




























Such a cool design.









The grills and air scoops were dealt with by hand, quite time consuming but worth it.









Rear quarter paint defects before.









And after.









Cut and refine process complete.










Close up of the offside rear quarter.










A shot of the boot in natural light awaiting sealant. Some real deep reflections coming out of the paintwork. Auto Finesse Revive was applied to plastic trim.










An IPA wipedown was carried out before sealant.

Recently becoming an authorised Auto Finesse Detailer, I thought it was best to use the Tough Coat spray sealant and topped off with their Illusion wax.










This created a truly awesome shine and some decent durable protection. As the Ferrari is covered up and garaged most of it's life, this should see it until a top up later in the year.

Some after shots outside! The weather was on and off all day, so was really nice that the sun made an appearance literally once the wax was buffed off.

Out into the sun!










Wheels were sealed with Auto Finesse Mint Rims. Tyres dressed with Meguiar's Endurance tyre gel.





































Very impressed with the Auto Finesse Tough Coat and Auto Finesse Illusion wax.



















Bootlid really popping in the sunlight.









Bonnet reflections.




































Plastic trim, slats, Daytona mirrors treated with Auto Finesse Revive.
































































Timeless.









Thanks for reading.
:car:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

****** PI would be pleased with the results ! Great job mate .


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

great work


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonderful! Hope you got a slice of lime with the corona!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Mike_NSX said:


> Wonderful! Hope you got a slice of lime with the corona!


Out of stock Mike! haha!

Thanks.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

If you're not a Dw supporter this will get pulled for advertising. Good results though.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I am.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

They need to update your profile then mate. Sorry for thinking otherwise.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

No worries


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Daryl:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers mate


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great result,some nice shots just gets better.

John Tht.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Daryl!:thumb:

Such a intricate shape to work on aren't they, coupled with single stage paint = time consuming!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice Daryl!:thumb:
> 
> Such a intricate shape to work on aren't they, coupled with single stage paint = time consuming!


It was a lovely car to work on!


----------



## James-w (May 7, 2013)

Thats stunning, great job


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Website is down for maintainance by the way!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

And back online!


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Lovely job, but isn't Corona beer usually a LSP?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Haha, you can't say no! There were a few after too.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

I think my favourites on DW are always the old skool motors done up reet champion. This is a prime example. Crackin' stuff...


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It is nice to see the old girls brought back to life!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely old school Ferrari. How was the single stage paint? Soft? 
Top work and good choice of mid detail refreshment!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Paint wasn't bad to work with, just a lot to correct!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> What a great result,some nice shots just gets better.
> 
> John Tht.


Yeah great car to get snaps of!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TopSport+ said:


> perfect car


I would like it in my garage I must admit!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TopSport+ said:


> perfect car


Yep, would do sitting in my garage! :driver:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent, job well done :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Top work, looks great


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Photobucket links fixed - phew!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> ****** PI would be pleased with the results ! Great job mate .


lol, thanks!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Such a pretty car 

Lovely work :thumb:


----------

